# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الوحدات يلحق بالفيصلي خارج كأس الاتحاد الاسيوي.

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خرج نادي الوحدات صاحب الرباعية التاريخية من كأس الاتحاد الاسيوي بعد خسارته من المتصدر الكويت الكويتي 1-0 وشهدت المباراة طردين للوحدات 

61 د طرد محمد الضميري.
90 د طرد باسم فتحي.

وبذلك يكون الوحدات والفيصلي خارج البطولة السهله والتي هيمن عليها الفرق الاردنية سابقا وخروجهما من دور 32 في هذه البطولة.

هذا الخروج يضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على الكرة الاردنية ومدى تراجعها في الاعوام الماضيه فهل يستطيع المنتخب القيام بشيء مع عدنان حمد ؟؟


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## حمص وفلافل

حبايبي


يعني الوحدات رح يضل يفور يكفي 4  بطولات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

game over for two teams :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

ان شاء الله الوحدات دايما في تقدم

----------


## حمص وفلافل

> ان شاء الله الوحدات دايما في تقدم


ان شاء الله

----------

